# 8.5 month puppy hungry all the time



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

I keep feeding her over and over and over and she keeps wanting food.
I feed her treats too. She's not fat. I have not weighed her mind you but I know what fluffy would look like. She is very energetic. Im wanting to know if this may be a growth spurt?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

DO NOT feed her based on her wants. Some dogs will eat all day every day if you let them! Start by feeding her only at certain times with the same amount at each feeding and monitor her weight over time. If she is losing, then up the amount. If she is gaining, then lessen it. I feed mine once in the morning and once in the evening. That's it! Treats are fine as long as you aren't over doing it.

Also, what are you feeding and how much?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Her body may not be assimilating whatever you are feeding her, leaving her hunger pangs.
So yes please tell us what you are feeding and how much. Also the name of her treats.

Has she had a stool check or been wormed lately?
Those little bugger's can eat up everything instead of it going to her for nutrition!

Moms


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine has a crazy food drive and can't stop eating ever, no health issues, just a growing boy and almost a year. Some dogs just like food....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what are you feeding your dog? how much are you feeding?
she may have you trained to feed her whenever she ask.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Have her checked for tape worms.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

We talked to the vet about ours and not every dog hates their food or has low appetite. That's why some dogs are fed all their life without the dish just sitting out all day. If we leave the bag open, he will eat till he passes out. Talked to actually 2 breeders that I know and both mentioned that they have a few dogs crazy for food that act like they never have eaten. I honestly don't think its a bad thing, allot worse when you can't get your dog to eat anything!


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in response. I feed her simply nourish high protein grain free and mix it with lean cuts canned. I never give my dogs just dry. For treats I give duck treats and pigs ears. I'm trying to figure out how to weigh her so I know she's not underweight


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You can go by her body condition rather than weight. A number really doesn't have any significance as 'ideal' is different for every dog. Are her ribs showing? Or does she have a bit of padding? Does she have a waist or no? 

My boy has major food drive. He will eat anytime. He is super excited to get a treat after just finishing up his meal. He has a nice waist, ribs felt but not easily seen unless running and playing or stretching. I feed him according to his body condition, not his weight. I take him in once a month or so to get weighed right now (and so he won't forget the vet). He gets between 2 and 2 1/2 cups of food three times a day. I feed Fromm Gold LBP. He's 9 months old today!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with Galathiel, I LOOK at my dogs to figure out their ideal weight. And depending on the time of year and their activity (and amount of training and treats used) I adjust their meal amounts during the year.

I use the amount recommended on the bag of food as a starting point (it's usually too much) and then look at my dog to refine that amount. I've had dogs that will eat until they vomit then eat somemore, and other dogs I have are picky and I have trouble getting them to finish their meal. So what my dogs WANT to eat is hardly a barometer of what the SHOULD be eating...

Good luck!


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

*Okay*

Well she has slowed down a bit. Hopefully all is good. She is just 9 months now. Had someone pick her up and go on the bathroom scale and figured she's about 60 pounds so seems normal.


----------

